# Nuke submissions?



## marmelmm (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a new button. Before I push it... 

What's it do ?  

-MMM-


----------



## net-cat (Oct 20, 2007)

Clears all your new submission notices.


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah!  Jolly good.

-MMM-


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, the "Nuke" button shows up when you have over a certain number of new-submission messages, to allow you to get rid of 'em all at once, instead of having to do it page-by-page.  I forget how many messages have to be there in order for it to show up, though.  At one point, it was like 500 or so, but it may have changed.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2007)

I never knew we had one.  But then again, I only get about 5-10 new submission alerts a day, and Firefox cached the "FurAffinity will return soon!" message for the past few days so I didn't realize the mainsite was back up so soon.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah.  You didn't know about the feature because you don't see it until you hit several hundred unread messages.  Personally, I've never had the "Nuke" button available to me.  The only reason I know it exists is because of a thread a while back about changing the threshold for it.


----------



## marmelmm (Oct 20, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Yeah.  You didn't know about the feature because you don't see it until you hit several hundred unread messages.  Personally, I've never had the "Nuke" button available to me.  The only reason I know it exists is because of a thread a while back about changing the threshold for it.



(nodnods) I saw it when I had about 150 or so unread submissions.  

-MMM-


----------



## kex (Oct 25, 2007)

Now if they could only do this for notes... Nuke notes would be great.

I have a zillion of them and deleting each and every one is ridiculously time consuming, so I don't even bother anymore. And takes a while to load the several pages needed to get rid of one note.


----------

